# suspected cheated wife



## drawdz (Apr 3, 2012)

it always bothering me I have many evidence yet but it's not really convincing me to split but sometimes i can smell male's semen odor in her panties she's using that day and sometimes washed them when she comes home. is it possible that male's semen odor occurs in the female's discharges?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to heat that drawdz, you're in luck though. They sell online testing kits, here are two of the best I found for $50-$60.

Original Semen Detection Kit for Finding Semen Stains-SemenSPY
CheckMate Infidelity Test Kit for Semen-Sperm Stain Detection.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Can they be yours?


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> I'm sorry to heat that drawdz, you're in luck though. They sell online testing kits, here are two of the best I found for $50-$60.
> 
> Original Semen Detection Kit for Finding Semen Stains-SemenSPY
> CheckMate Infidelity Test Kit for Semen-Sperm Stain Detection.


if you go this route read about them first, many home kits will give a false positive Semen and Sperm Detection test report on a semen detection with negative Prostate Specific Antigen


check this site out before you spend money anywhere
.Semen and Sperm Detection, Incorporated (SSDI) - Semen, Sperm, and Saliva Detections


----------



## drawdz (Apr 3, 2012)

yes, just want to have an answer regarding my thoughts... is it possible?


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know that you could smell semen.... At least mine doesn't have much of a scent. I have never sniffed her panties after sex, but after a really good time, there is definitely a vagina smell in the air in the bedroom.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

drawdz said:


> yes, just want to have an answer regarding my thoughts... is it possible?



My answer to your question is yes.


----------



## Eco (Mar 9, 2012)

The smell of a mild case of bacterial vaginosis is rather similar to that of day old semen.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

smell your wifes panties is not enough evidence to charge her with cheating. start snooping and placing voice activated recorders maybe even a key logger on the computer.

when you have hard evidence then you can do something.


with all that said why do you suspect her of cheating? Is she still sexual with you do you guy spend time together? do you get along together? dose she seem to be distancing herself from you?


you should have a good reason to snif panties and suspect cheating! althoguth I like sniffing the real thing panties don't seem right.


----------

